# Jorge Cervantes summarized grow guide



## jjsunderground

*what ive done here is summarized the indoor grow bible by jorge cervantes in a short essay. this is a complete grow guide.

after 3-7 days of germination, plants enter the seedling growth stagewhich lasts for about one month.

vegetative growth is maintained by giving the plants 24 hours of light a day.

cannabis grown from seed dawns preflowers after the fourth week ouf veg. growth. they generally appear between the fourth and sixth node. destroy all male plants!

growers select strong healthy potent mother plants they know are female. mothers are given 24 hours of light a day. cut branch tips from mother plants to root them.

clones take 10-20 days to grow roots. clones are given 24 hours of light aday. once roots are established they are transplanted into larger containers to grow in a veg. state for 1-4 weeks.

flowering is triggered in cannabis by inducing 12 hours of darkness a day!

soak seeds onvernight in a glass of water. place seeds in a moist paper towel then place in an airtight container in the dark. once seeds sprout plant them.

GROW TIP! GROW MORE FEMALE PLANTS!

HIGH NITRO FOR FIRST TWO SEEKS OF SEEDLING AND VEG.

LOW POTTASIUM TIL THIRD WEEKS OF VEG.

LOWER TEMPS.

HIGH HUMIDITY.

during seedling growth a root system rapidly grows underneath the soil while above ground growth is slow. the seedling stage is over when rapid foliage growth starts. transplant to bigger container when needed.

the seedling stage lasts for about 2-3 weeks. vegetative growth is maintained by 24 hours of light a day. cannabis is photoperiodic-reactive; which is a fancy way of sayingflowering can be controlled by a light and dark period.

taking a cutting or clone involves cutting a growing branch and rooting it. induce clones to flower when they are 4-12 inches tall. transplant when needed.

cannabis must flower to complete its lifecycle. marijuana is a dioecious plant being that it is either a pollen producing or an ovule producing. give cannabis 12 hours of  darkness to induce visible signs of flowering in two weeks or less. destroy males. sinsemilla is the word that describes flowering female tops that havnt been fertilized. NO SEEDS!

flush plants 2 weeks before harvest.

harvest when THC content is at its peak..i still like 1/2 to 3/4 changed pistils.

throw cut leaves into paper sack to dry.

sinsemilla flowers mature 6-12 weeks after 12 12 has been induced. harvest when THC content is at its peak. dry buds in a cardboard box 5-7 days. after stems snap place them in jar, check four hours later to see if they are moister than before. if so let dry another day. then replace them to the jar to cure.

rejuvination of flowered plant is possible.

HUMIDITY TIP!

CLONES 80-95%
VEG. 60-70%
FLOWER 40-60%

CANNABIS IS AN ANEMOPHILUS SPECIES; THIS MEANS THAT IT IS WIND POLLINATED.


THANK YOU FOR READING THIS SHORT SUMMARY ON THE JORGE CERVANTES GROW BIBLE. PEACE OUT!

JJ
*


----------



## stunzeed

Great info but its not exactly a replacement for The grow bible. You should definitely have some kind of reference material just in case of a defficiency, pest problem, Air, Hydro, soil ammendments etc.... Jorges book is great. Thanks for te summary though Im sure alot of people will find it useful!


Stunzeed..


----------



## jjsunderground

thanks stunzeed..i see your posts..your a pro man. ill do some more research.


----------

